# Jeff Rapp's Mid-winter Bicycle Meet - Butler, PA   Jan 22



## Howard Gordon (Dec 31, 2016)

I'm busy putting a load of bikes and parts together for the swap. Here are some of the bikes I will have for sale. Can't wait to see old friends, and buy some bikes. Still havin fun.  Howard Gordon

Restored girls Schwinn. Real nice paint





Restored boys Columbia




Nice original JC Higgins. 1957  Owner went to Vietnam, never came home. I bought from his brother.




Restored Dayton




Original Roadmaster, waxed and serviced




Clean original girls Columbia 




Nice original young boys Columbia, cleaned and serviced


----------



## monark-man (Jan 2, 2017)

looks like it would be good deer hunting in the woods behind the JC Higgins . also good hunting at Rapps swap meet. be their         ------- monark-man


----------



## Brian C (Jan 11, 2017)

Are there any discounts on rooms at the Days Inn for the swap?


----------



## Howard Gordon (Jan 11, 2017)

Yes but maybe too late . see previous post


----------



## jungleterry (Jan 11, 2017)

Hello going up too.Have a few ross barracudas again and parts parts and parts.


----------



## Cadorino (Jan 12, 2017)

Hoping to make it, just up Rte 8!


----------



## Howard Gordon (Jan 15, 2017)

Weather forecast for show, high 50!


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jan 17, 2017)

What a fantastic fun bike show swap meet,many go the night before to get a room to have dinner a few beers and lots of bike talk.The weather looks great no snow so should be a good turn out.A very very rare only one to be found death bike was bought there so you never know what will turn up.I am looking to buy parts in bunches schwinn brake levers head badges white letter tires BMX parts things like that. The bicycle Heaven Museum is not far away many come the day before or after the show.I hope to see you its a fun show worth the trip. I can't wait to pick up two Hopalong Cassidy bikes a 20 inch and a rare 12 trike being delivered .


----------



## mike j (Jan 17, 2017)

Sounds great, this is a show that I've been wanting to go to. Any photo's for us swappily deprived?


----------



## Nashman (Jan 19, 2017)

I wish........ looks great...


----------



## Kstone (Jan 20, 2017)

Excited to get to be there!


----------

